# The Venting Thread



## Ghastly Joker (Aug 4, 2007)

I made this because I'm an angry guy and I know alot of people out there are just like me. Post your frustrations here...


About a week ago I planned on going to the mall with a friend, she said sure. I knew she had a boyfriend and I was hesitant about inviting him because I didn't want to witness the two making out during a movie I was trying to enjoy, but it didn't bother me all that much. So a couple days roll by and I invite him and he says he'll probably be able to go. Fast forward to yesterday and she forgot we made plans. She said that she was going to his house to hang out today. So we talked about convincing him to go with us today so I dont travel 20 miles for nothing. But today he says he's sick and wants her over there. WHAT THE F***?! Now I'm stuck here with a snotty nosed seven year old punk who can't flush the toilet and wipes his nose on my Graphic Novels, worse yet I am forced to call this little b****** my cousin.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Girls cause to much problems. End of story.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Actually its not just girls my friend. Relationships where you actually care about the other person always put you at a risk for drama. If you all are just friends why is it she cant just hang with you alone? Does her boyfriend have a problem with you or does he know you like her for more than a friend? Does she? Just to put things into perspective for things like friends and boyfriends when it comes to girls. A guy isnt stupid dispite how much they try and pretend they are, they know when another man is interested in his woman for more than just friends. That being said, its up to the girl to decide whether or not you have a shot. If she looks at you as just a friend then she should have no problem hanging with you as a friend. YOU on the other hand have to realize you are FRIENDS and cant be pissed cuz she opts to spend more time with him than you. She's gotta stand up to her man and say "hey dudes my friend, anything other than that is his problem" Then its all a matter of trust on both sides. Oh and I missed the segue that went from girl to 7year old kid. Her kid?


----------



## Ghastly Joker (Aug 4, 2007)

Problem has since been resolved...now there's a brand new one.

I'm an angry adolescent, I've been angry for a long time. I bottle things up, it's in my nature. But lately, I am having intense urges to beat the living **** out people. For the past two days, my food and drink have been tampered with by "friends." First time by my best friend, he apologized. Today I was already in a bad mood. I left behind a small bag of cheetos to get my lunch. Came back and someone had sat in my seat, upset more, but still alright. Then they passed over my bag of Cheetos, I could feel the dampness from the outside. I almost punched my best friend right then and there. However, later he got mad because I accused him, he explained that it was a girl who I know who sits in front of him. He was mad because he thinks she likes her (she was very questionative about who he may bring to home coming.) This puts me in a rather angry and confusing mood. Did she mess with my stuff to be a pain or did she do it to impress him? Either way, next person who messes with me is getting punched in the mouth. I'm sick of getting stepped on, regardless of the mandatory calling of the authorities, it's well worth it.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

welcome to life.. 

dont take this to offensively but it seems like someone needs to take a chill pill


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Indeed, you should try and relax. Life gets a hell of a lot worse


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Sounds like you have a lot of fire juice rolling through your balls. I wish I still had those hormones. Don't try to rationalize your thoughts they won't make sense. Its time to start hitting the weights. You need to use that youthful rush to your advantage. Don't punch anyone because that won't help anything but make you look like a dumb ass. Hit the weights big time!
Remember, bitches comes and bitches go.... Don't put your worth in anyone else. Learn to be constructive with these screwed up feelings... they are normal. Do good in school and make lots of money when you get out. The more money I make the better looking I get. You are getting pissed over a bag of freaken cheetos. You punch someone, you could do serious damage and be paying for it for the rest of your life...... over cheetos or chicks, neither worth it. Its you becoming a man and experiencing unbalanced hormones. Ever heard of roid rage... well there is a good chance you are going through something similar. It ain't worth it..... take that pissed off energy and learn how to better yourself with it. Thats worth it!
Dude,,, seriously hit the weights.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

damn, thats the best advice I've heard in a long time. nice wording TS.

And instead of tryign to act 'hard' and punch the kid in the face, think how much better your going to be then them. Sure I've been picked on just like you. I try to not let it bother me. There's other things in life to worry about. Why waste your time fighting when you could be doign other things in life, to make your self better.

On a personal note in my life, as I was sayign how much better you are then those kids picking on you.. Those kid's that did that **** to me are still working at mcdonalds, or dont even have a job, and arent even in college, While I have a great job paying 13$ hour while I go to school full time becoming a certified welder and certified maintenace mechanic.. 

Your only going to be the better or 'cooler' guy in the long run.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

When boneheads try to pick on you or harass you, just don't let them see it bothers you. It's no fun to bug someone who doesn't react. Buy taking a deep breath, trying to calm down, you'll feel way better and they'll lose interest. 

I used to get harassed a lot till I chilled out, which had the extra benefit of making me feel way more relaxed. And I did weights, played rugby and taught myself how to play guitar to redirect all that energy. Find something that works for you. (And try and remember, that some light hearted joking from friends usually means they like you). Good luck, and if it helps, your best years are yet to come. Never let your anger get in the way of the awesome future waiting for you.


----------

